# HMM..Strut Rub...Brakes..??



## deytookerjaabs (May 29, 2009)

When I launch the car for fun, which is pretty rare.. I know I'm going to smell some rubber but there is much more prolonged stench that reminds me of when the brakes are going bad. But...the rotors and pads look pretty good and there is no evidence of that when I'm constantly using the brakes. Could there be something connected with the hard launch that causes some rub, or stickiness somewhere in the rear axle...or is this just common gto race smell?
Any advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Six speed or auto?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

If it is a manual my thinking is possibly clutch. The clutch smell will resemble an electrical burning smell.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> If it is a manual my thinking is possibly clutch. The clutch smell will resemble an electrical burning smell.


Thats what I was getting at. Slipping clutch smells just like hot brakes.


----------



## deytookerjaabs (May 29, 2009)

really?? Wow....It is a 6 speed...I did purchase a 12000 mile warranty when I got the car last month....Does this mean the clutch is on the verge of going bad?..It only has 51k but I suppose it could have been beat pretty hard in the past. I've always driven manual but never had to replace a clutch...although this is the first high hp manual I've had. So is it fair to assume that if the warranty covers the clutch then it has to be replaced with the stock clutch eh? 
Thanks for the advice....Guess I'll call over to the dealership tomorrow.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

When you notice the smell again, put your sniffer at the wheels and take some wiffs. If its brakes you'll smell it.

You can also stick your sniffer under the hood towards the firewall if you are smelling it there, chances are its the clutch. 

You don't know what that car went through before you purchased it. You were very wise to take that warranty out, take it to someone who is knowledgeable on this car.


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

It's well known in these cars that the clutch is usually the first thing to go. Some guys don't even get 20K out of their stock clutch. The only bad thing is that warranties normally don't cover the clutch.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

"only 51K" :lol: my clutch was gone at 18K


----------



## deytookerjaabs (May 29, 2009)

OOOh, if it's not in the warranty I'm going to have to dig up the best clutch replacement threads around. I've done engine and automatic trans swaps....but none were in any vehicles made after 1983!! My old wrangler (still got it) and before that a base model lancer both made it past 100k with no clutch issues :-(

Yeah...the smell was not coming from around the brakes which is why I was so confused. I'm still within a month of purchasing it so I hope that even if the warranty doesn't cover the clutch the dealership will throw some courtesy my way. Or...this could give me the opportunity to throw in a more serious clutch because in the next couple years I'd like to add a bit more under the hood anyways.


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

deytookerjaabs said:


> OOOh, if it's not in the warranty I'm going to have to dig up the best clutch replacement threads around. I've done engine and automatic trans swaps....but none were in any vehicles made after 1983!! My old wrangler (still got it) and before that a base model lancer both made it past 100k with no clutch issues :-(
> 
> Yeah...the smell was not coming from around the brakes which is why I was so confused. I'm still within a month of purchasing it so I hope that even if the warranty doesn't cover the clutch the dealership will throw some courtesy my way. Or...this could give me the opportunity to throw in a more serious clutch because in the next couple years I'd like to add a bit more under the hood anyways.


Here's a good pic by pic process done by High Performance Pontiac


----------



## deytookerjaabs (May 29, 2009)

Thanks for the link!.....the clutch still has yet to slip during normal driving conditions and it's only when I launch (@4800) that the smell appears. So the dealership will test drive it and say nothing is wrong then charge me a diagnostic fee. Everything looks so easy when the car is on a lift....Think I am going for the monster + ripshift once the stocker gives me real trouble.


----------

